# JD 2140 HD fitting identification



## ttazzman (Apr 27, 2013)

I have this hydraulic fitting on the back of my 2140 any clue as to its purpose and ussage?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!..ttazzman.. I am not sure I could guess but I would most likely be wrong I bet someone will be able to help you though.


----------



## ttazzman (Apr 27, 2013)

...it kinda has me stumped....it bleeds hydralic fluid when depressed...it doesnt show up in the manual....it appears to be original equipment...its a single with no return....i am not aware of any additional controls for this outlet.....maybe its a form of power beyond...or a testing port...

i hope someone here knows what it is and how to use it...

thanks for the welcome


----------

